# Is this a good deal for Nikon D3100?



## karatava (Jan 14, 2011)

I was ready to buy the Nikon D3100 body+lens pack for $579_(no tax-free shipping)_, but recently found this deal:

Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera w/
18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens &
55-200mm f/4.0-5.6G non-VR Lens
FREE Nikon Digital SLR Camera Bag and DVD Set ! $69.95 Value
*Total; $664 (no tax-free shipping)*

Is this a good deal?
I don`t know much about lenses, what about this 55-200mm lens?
Do you advice this pack?

Thank you.


----------



## ghache (Jan 14, 2011)

how much is the body alone?


----------



## Formatted (Jan 14, 2011)

So for an extra $100 you get an extra lens + some other crap.

Get it and if you don't like the lens you can sell it for more than $100...

55-200 is a fantastic lens and is often out of stock!


----------



## orb9220 (Jan 14, 2011)

"55-200mm f/4.0-5.6G non-VR Lens"

Is the non-VR version and a deal breaker for me.For a tad bit more the VR version is a Giant step up in usability. And the only one I would even consider in a package deal.
.


----------



## karatava (Jan 14, 2011)

ghache said:


> how much is the body alone?



About $530.



orb9220 said:


> "55-200mm f/4.0-5.6G non-VR Lens"
> 
> Is the non-VR version and a deal breaker for me.For a tad bit more the  VR version is a Giant step up in usability. And the only one I would  even consider in a package deal.
> .



Is this an answer of go and get the body+lens combo for $579?

Can I use this 55-200mm f/4.0-5.6G non-VR Lens as a beginner? And if possible, would you give me a link of this lens to examine.


----------



## agepag (Jan 15, 2011)

Where did you find this deal?


----------



## flatflip (Jan 15, 2011)

agepag said:


> Where did you find this deal?



I think TigerDirect had the 579 deal.


----------



## karatava (Jan 15, 2011)

flatflip said:


> agepag said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you find this deal?
> ...



Yeah, it is $649. With the coupon code it is $579.And also, by the fatwallet connection there is %3 cashback.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 16, 2011)

karatava said:


> flatflip said:
> 
> 
> > agepag said:
> ...



To me it was simple. D3100 for $580 or D7000 for $1500. I love the size and performance of the D3100, especially for the price. I chose the D7000 for the added features to grow in to. It was a huge step financially but I made some adjustments. I sold My D5000, zoom lens, backpack, golf clubs, frisbees, ipod & skateboards. (I still have my D40, zoom lens, backpack, golf clubs, frisbees, ipod & skateboard.  )


----------

